# Does she look in foal ?



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey does my mare look in foal? She would be 329 days today.

She was bred to my overo stud

She is a maiden mare

I got this mare from a sweet friend of mine who is very sick












When I first got her a year ago

Below 

stud I bred her to

Another photo of her earlier this year


----------



## Tremor (Oct 12, 2013)

She has grown quite large in the belly, BUT I won't say yes for sure. A lot of people say you can't be positively sure until you see a foot coming out. LOL.

EDIT: Is she grey or palomino? I can't quite tell.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

She is gray I think I was told she is few spot appy


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

I would love to test her someday for gray and few spot also tobiano since her mom is tobiano she has spots on face and private area so she is appy for sure


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

Tonight





Look in front of the udder


----------



## Tremor (Oct 12, 2013)

It might help if you go to the Marestare forum on here as well, but I enlarged the first picture just now and saw her bag development.

Hopefully this link works, but here's a powerpoint (its on Google Docs) that I made over my mare's pregnancy in 2011 and the signs she exhibited.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8tb5AbTM2vRLXQ2cWhTVjM5YzA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have to move it to marestare

Thank you for information


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2013)

Moved by request


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you robin

Thank you robin


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 13, 2013)

It's hard to say. Is there any way you could take a different photo of her bag by lifting her tail and photographing it from behind? Just from looking at her pictures from before you bred her, she's definitely changed and if you saw her bred there's a good chance she's expecting. I have a maiden due as well in about a month and sometimes you can't even tell she's expecting unless you see her from the front. There is a Wee Foal 120 test you can purchase and it's easy to use. I did that at the suggestion of the nannies just to reconfirm she was pregnant. Gorgeous mare by the way.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 13, 2013)

If she were my mare (very pretty by the way) I would want to know by this point in her possible pregnancy if she is indeed pregnant. If she is, you need to be watching her 24/7, and not every hour or every 15 minutes but ALL THE TIME. Our maiden mare this year did not get a belly at all, but ours DID make an udder a few weeks before foaling and she even waxed, which our other mares DID NOT do. Maidens can be very tricky. I would either get a Wee Foal 120 test done on her ASAP or get a vet out to check her. We had a false pregnancy once where the mare actually DID make a bag right on schedule (she had been U/S in foal early on) and then stopped all progress. Vet was able to do an external ultrasound and confirm there was no foal in there and we were able to get some sleep again. Good luck!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

I hand bred her

Thank you for nice comment. If she isn't she be first one I was wrong about

She don't really like her tail mess with to much.

She woke me up all night last night


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

She has foaling alarm and cameras but not online I wish


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

Here she is on camera but isn't online for everyone sorry

I hope next time I can't talk my husband to put online


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is my other mare with her colt by same stud he was born Labor Day before I got cameras

His name is Choctaw I sure hoping and praying Gracie has a healthy foal


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad to hear she has a foaling alarm and camera!!! But we had those - and Mare Stare - on the mare with the "false" pregnancy I mentioned above. Yes, they can fool us!! Oh, and our mare came in heat about a half hour after the vet did the external U/S to show she wasn't pregnant. Grrrr.....


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2013)

With the changes she's going through, I'm going to guess yes, and it's great that you are watching her so carefully.

She's a pretty girl!! What's her registered name?


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

PBN Tamara's amazing Gracie with AMHA and AMHR

Sire brewers spots before my eyes


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 13, 2013)

Choctaw is a cutie. Love those babies. I know those of us waiting for foals just hope and pray our mares are delivered safely. It's very hard waiting for sure.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 13, 2013)

Tonight

330 days

I praying she is in foal


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 14, 2013)

With that edema in front of her udder I would say that you will be welcoming a new baby before too long! Would like to see the udder itself fill a little more first though!

Good luck!!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 14, 2013)

Tonight 331 days


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2013)

Come on little momma. Let's fill that udder a bit!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 15, 2013)

What is the longest your mare were in foal?


----------



##  (Oct 16, 2013)

I had a mare who delivered on day 365 every time she was bred, like clockwork. The first year with her was a mare-stare from 'you know where' as I kept watching and waiting and watching and waiting and sleeping in the stall for seemingly months! Then on day 365 she produced the cutest little filly for me. Year two, I kept expecting that baby to arrive, and when after 3 weeks I was going crazy, I went back and checked my records, found she'd foaled the year before on day 365 so I took a break. Slept in the barn on day 364 and low and behold -- the next filly was born on day 365. After that, it was a no-brainer. I never got anxious until the last few days....360-365. Went on for several years, until I sold her.

A friend had bought her and she called me worrying because she hadn't foaled yet. I told her the history which made her a bit calmer....and on day 365 she foaled a colt.

So, I'm one that realizes they can go q-u-i-t-e a while before they show these little ones to us! LOL


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 16, 2013)

333 days today if she is in foal

She hasn't changed much


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 18, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2013)

It may be the camera of course, but I do think that there is a small change beween the first and last pics on this page?? I suggest that you keep an eye on her but dont take daily pictures - it is really too difficult to see any possible changes when viewed on a daily basis. Leave 4 or even 5 days between pictures - and dont forget to include a full-on side one and one from directly behind her, both taken down at her level and not from a standing position - then any changes should be esier to see.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 24, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 31, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 3, 2013)

I am wondering now if she is in foal



I was sure hoping she was but she hasn't changed much


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 3, 2013)

The nail test says she is bred has anyone had nail test be wrong about a mare in foal I hadn't had the nail test be wrong about a mare in foal just wrong on sex of the foal


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always found the nail test to be correct (correct also with the sex), but I still take it with a pinch of salt!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 3, 2013)

MBhorses said:


> image.jpgsat photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sat photo


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2013)

gorgeous mare! hmmm I'm sitting on the fence with your pretty girl, I have been fooled a few to many times LOL

both my mares have edemas at present (but they are both just fat!! well my mini pony mare is 30 days in foal so I don't think that counts lol.)

I hope she is in foal. are you able to get her tested at all? I am lucky to have three great equine vets within an hours distance but I know quite a few of you in america don't have any nearby at all



hoping she is in foal for you... fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2013)

To be honest Melissa, I think it is the last picture that makes her look possibly pregnant - just something about her shape - on the other hand she could just be tubby and sassy!! I have re-read your original posts and have a question - when did you remove the stallion? Not when did you see her covered, but when he was actually moved? Oh and I know that she is a maiden mare but did you give us her age?

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## countrymini (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree, hard to tell. Altho some of her photos her bum and shoulders look chunky so she might be just a cute little fattie.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 4, 2013)

She was hand bred only last time was nov 17 last year.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 4, 2013)

She was born 07


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2013)

She has me quite confused. Sometimes I say yes, pregnant. The next time I scratch my head.....

I had a mare who did this to me right up until she dropped that baby on the ground!! She was my only experience with 'is she....no she isn't.....yes she is....and the day before she foaled I decided she wasn't. She had absolutely NO udder development at all, but had a full udder within minutes of foaling.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 6, 2013)

She drives me nuts it will be a year nov17


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 6, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She has me quite confused. Sometimes I say yes, pregnant. The next time I scratch my head.....
> 
> I had a mare who did this to me right up until she dropped that baby on the ground!! She was my only experience with 'is she....no she isn't.....yes she is....and the day before she foaled I decided she wasn't. She had absolutely NO udder development at all, but had a full udder within minutes of foaling.


how far was your mare


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2013)

The day before she foaled, I decided she wasn't pregnant, just fat -- since there were NO other signs.

Then the next day -- WHAMMMMMEEEEEE


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 6, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The day before she foaled, I decided she wasn't pregnant, just fat -- since there were NO other signs.
> 
> Then the next day -- WHAMMMMMEEEEEE


How many days was she in foal


----------



##  (Nov 7, 2013)

340+ -- can't remember the exact number without going back through old records.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 10, 2013)

No foal I guess she is just over weight nov 17 will be a year. I sure was hoping she was




 it is heart breaking


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2013)

I know that one of the people on the main forum has had a mare go over 370 days, so we'll wait!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 10, 2013)

Holy cow I wonder if she still could be in foal she has me going back and forwards


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 15, 2013)

No foal today is nov 15 one year nov 17


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 18, 2013)

No foal I guess she is just fat maybe next year


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2013)

I think you may be right, such a shame! But keep a close eye on her for a little while yet just in case.


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry. But as Anna says, just keep an eye out for a little while longer.....just in case!


----------

